# Urgent in Rockland County, NY



## pla725 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Tor Animal Care Center is located in Pomona, in Rockland County
New York. Our phone number is 845-354-7900. We are open from 10-5
Monday through Saturday and from 12-3 on Sundays. We have 7 rabbits
up for adoption in the waiting room and time is running out, as 2
more rabbits are coming in, and there is not room for 9 rabbits in
the waiting room. It is $20 to adopt a rabbit, we also have one
bonded pair, that we will give a discount for. All can now be seen
on Petfinders.

Available:

Cosmo- A white with black female, hotot mix, 5 months old. She is
friendly with people, but very active around the other rabbits.

Midnight- A three year old, female, black dwarf tabbit. She is good
with other rabbits and has her favorite people.

Jobee- A 5 month old female black dwarf mix rabbit. She is good with
both other rabbits and people.

Broseph- A 5 month old, male Siamese colored rabbit, a real mush
with people, loves to sit in your lap.

Lysol and Chestnuts- 2 female rabbits, Chestnuts is Siamese colored
and Lysol is black, they are bonded to each other and are 6 months
old.

June is a larger sized rabbit, very friendly with both people and
other rabbits. She is about a year old.

Please, if there is anyone that is willing and able to give any of
these rabbits a good home, they would greatly appreciate a second
chance. Thank you very much.


----------



## pla725 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Tor Aniaml Care Center, is located in Pomona, in Rockland County,
New York. We are open from 10 to 5 Monday through Saturday, and
Sundays from 12 to 3. The phone number is 845-354-7900. We are still
extrememly full of rabbits, we have 7 rabbits, and their time is
limited because more rabbits are waiting to come in. Single rabbit
adoptions are $20 and we have one bonded pair that we will be happy to
give a discount for, if someone would be interested. All of these
rabbits are able to be picked up, are friendly and have gone out on
visits in the Pet Buddies Program. They can all be seen on Petfinders.

Available:

Midnight- is a female, solid black, dwarf rabbit. She was turned in
due to her owner going away to school and the mother being too
allergic to take care of her or the other two rabbits she came in
with. Both of them have already been adopted. Midnight is about 3
years old.

June- is a very friendly, very large female rabbit, a gentle giant,
white with hotot markings. She is about a year or so old. She is one
of the best!

Then we still have 5 rabbits from a group of six that came in together
from the same household:

Broseph- is a 5 month old male, Siamese colored/marked, dwarf
rabbit. He enjoys sitting in your lap.

Cosmo- is a 5 month old female, dwarf rabbit with hotot type markings
and an adorable splotch of black by her mouth. She is enjoys being
with people more than with other rabbits.

Jobee- is a 5 month old female black, dwarf rabbit. She gets along
with both people and other rabbits.

And then we have Chestnuts and Lysol- They are 6 months old, sisters,
are bonded, and used to being together. Chestnuts is another Siamese
colored/marked dwarf rabbit, and Lysol is an all black, dwarf rabbit.

Thank you so much to any one that is willing and able to give even one
of these rabbits a new home.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 6, 2008)

Awww if only we were closer, my boyfriend is desperately looking for a 5 month old hotot or dwarf to bond with Savannah.


----------



## pla725 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Update*

Hi Tor Animal Care Center in Pomona, Rockland County N.Y. 



Hi Tor Animal Care Center, in Pomona, in Rockland County N.Y., still
has 5 rabbits up for adoption. We are open Monday through Saturday
from 10-5 and Sundays from 12-3. Our phone number is 845-354-7900.
It is $20 to adopt a rabbit.

Available are:

June- a very friendly, large, white, with grey markings, female
rabbit. She is great when out on Pet Buddies visits, and uses her
litter box, very well in the cage. She is about a year old. She is
a gentle giant.

These next 4 came from the same household, when the previous owners
rabbits had babies and then they had too many rabbits.

Cosmo- a 5 month old female, hotot dwarf mixed rabbit. She has been
out on Pet Buddies visits and found her calling sitting in patieints
laps.

Jobee- is a 5 month old female, solid black dwarf rabbit, she gets
along with other rabbits, and has been friendly to people while out
on Pet Buddies visits.

Lysol/Winn Dixie- (They renamed Lysol on her cage ticket to Winn
Dixie)- She is a 6 month old solid black dwarf rabbit, also friendly
to both other rabbits and people, enjoying her Pet Buddies visits.

Broseph- is a five month old Siamese colored rabbit. He is the only
male in the bunch right now. He is a real lap sitter, and has done
fine on his Pet Buddies visits.

Thank you to anyone that is willing and able to provide any of these
rabbits a new home.


----------



## pla725 (Feb 3, 2008)

More recent update:

There are 6 rabbits up for adoption this week, and they can all be
viewed on Petfinders:


Hannah Montanna- Is a female, 1-2 year old rabbit, white with some
black markings. She was captured after being out loose for some
time.

Broseph- is a male, Siamese colored, dwarf rabbit. He is young, was
five months when he came in, but he has been there for a month now,
so he is 6 months.

June- is a large very friendly, female, white with a little bit of
black. She's probably about a year old. June is very, very nice.
She is really good at using the litter box in her cage.

Cosmo- she is Broseph's sister, a white with black female dwarf
rabbit 6 months old.

Speckles- is a female senior dwarf hotot rabbit. She is friendly and
using the litter box in her cage.

Dimples- is 10 and a half months old, male, Siamese colored dwarf
rabbbit.


Please consider adopting one of these rabbits, as the entire rabbit
section is packed, 6 is our maximum for rabbits, there isn't a single
rabbit cage available. If you were ever thinking of possibly
adopting a rabbit, the time would be right now. Thank you to anyone
that can help out.


----------



## pla725 (Feb 25, 2008)

Rabbits Available:

Hannah Montana- She is a Dutch mixed, female rabbit, about 1-2 years
old. She was on the loose for several weeks outdoors, before finally
being caught by animal control and brought in to the shelter. She is
using her litter box in the cage and enjoys socializing on Pet
Buddies visits.

Wispy Blue- She is a 3 year old, female, dwarf rabbit. Adorable,
friendly, little grey rabbit, that is good at sitting in people's
laps. She uses the litter box in her cage, too.
She was returned to the shelter, along with another rabbit the people
adopted, because they no longer had time to properly care for them.

Dimples- He is a 10 and a half month old, male, brown mini-lop eared
rabbit. He likes to be held, but is very active around other
rabbits. He would probably be better as the only pet rabbit in the
house. He has been out on Pet Buddies visits, and he uses his litter
box on the cage. Dimples was turned in due to allergies in the family.

Honey Bunny- She is a 5 month old female, brown and white Dutch
rabbit. She was treated roughly by the toddler in her previous home,
so she needs to learn to trust people again. She hasn't gone out on
Pet Buddies visits yet, but I am working with her towards that goal.
She is using the litter box in her cage.

Holly Hobbles- She is an gorgeous 8 month old old Rex/Harlequin
mixed, female rabbit. She was returned to the shelter with another
rabbit, when the owners no longer had time to care for them. Holly
feels wonderful to the touch, as all Rex rabbits do, but she is not
up to Pet Buddies visits yet, as she can be a little unpredictable in
her reactions to people. But, I am working with her, and she is
beginning to improve. She needs a home where she can have gentle
interactions with her owners.

Thank you to anyone that is willing and able to give any of these
rabbits a good home.


----------

